# Do FLowerhorns change colour ?



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

my flower horn looks really green as compared to the ones that I see in pictures. He has a pink colouration on his belly and black dots up his sides outlined by pearl green colouration. but besides that. Hes really green. I am wondering if he will develop more colouration as he matures ?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

nope they dont really change color past 4 inches. They might develope more yellow. The most important factor in displaying the fish is the lighting. You really need to go with power compacts. and multiple colors of lights. The best displays use atinic, daylight, and pink (night time) to create the desired lighting affect. His pearls should be bluish. The light dictates the whether they reflect green or blue..


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> nope they dont really change color past 4 inches. They might develope more yellow. The most important factor in displaying the fish is the lighting. You really need to go with power compacts. and multiple colors of lights. The best displays use atinic, daylight, and pink (night time) to create the desired lighting affect. His pearls should be bluish. The light dictates the whether they reflect green or blue..


 mine looks really green. Your saying that he will stay like this ?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

is his background color green? If it is he is of the common green flowerhorn variety, that is commonly found in LFS in the USA. Right now the most in demand type of flowerhorn in the US market is the Blue Dragon from flowerfish, this fish is pink and white with pearls so thick that the entire body looks blue, with full line of markings and blue face.. The Red dragon is also popular and has much more red then the blue dragon. The newest mass produced species is the rainbow dragon, just a handful available and no pictures of adults yet as this is the very first batch ever created. What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Is the common green flowerhorn variety pretty lame ? or what ? are they still aggressive and cool ? why are they only just green ? Mine has the pearls but only around black dots running down the length of his body and he has a pink Belly much like a red belly on a Red Belly Piranha. I am using very dimmed out under the counter lights that are the equivelant of shop lights for the kitchen. 12.99 at wal mart.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

oh and I added a Jack Dempsey to the tank for spice. He and the flower horn are not getting along.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

http://www.flowerhornusa.com/fh-album/images/BD-S002.jpg

thats what mine looks like except for mine looks like a swampy version of it.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

dude, face it . . . you bought a 10 dollar flowerhorn from a petco. what were you expecting?

~Will.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> dude, face it . . . you bought a 10 dollar flowerhorn from a petco. what were you expecting?
> 
> ~Will.


For it to be # 1 in the world. For me to just f*cking spunk in my pants when I even see a reflection of my FH. jesus man your an asshole.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

you asked a question "why does my flower horn look like sh*t?" . . . I answered it "cause its from petco". if your all that upset why dont you go and make another page and a half rant about something noone wants to hear it in the lounge, oh yeah . . . that diddnt go over too well last time, did it?

~Will.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> you asked a question "why does my flower horn look like sh*t?" . . . I answered it "cause its from petco". if your all that upset why dont you go and make another page and a half rant about something noone wants to hear it in the lounge, oh yeah . . . that diddnt go over too well last time, did it?
> 
> ~Will.


 lol you know whats pathetic. you think that you have everything over on me. the truth is is that I have no f*cking clue who you are nor do I care. therefor your weighted replies and attempts at hurtful comments go passing by into the gutter of your youth, like everything else......


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I think flowerhorn envy is setting in lol. With flowerhorns, especially the lower spectrum ones, you are always going to want something better. I defianetly feel that way all the time. Buying flowerhorns at earlier then 4 inches should not be done, unless you have seen thousands of fry. A potential keeper shouldnt be less then $200 at 4" a better one, $399 for a 4 incher. At those prices youll get what your looking for. 1/4 of the ones that sold for $399 will probably become $1000+ in worth. The worth increases significantly as the fish developes.


----------

